# Goodbye My Hugo



## Hugo (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm very sorry to announce that my beloved Hugo is gone. He died on Christmas morning. I will miss him with all my heart and I always try to stay strong and not cry but its very hard. I dedicated a song I heard to him-

When you look back on times we had
I hope you smile
And know that through the good and through the bad
I was on your side when nobody could hold us down
We claimed the brightest star
And we, we came so far
And no they won't forget

[Chorus]
Whenever you remember times gone by
Remember how we held our heads so high
When all this world was there for us
And we believed that we could touch the sky
Whenever you remember, I'll be there
Remember how we reached that dream together
Whenever you remember

When you think back on all we've done
I hope you're proud
When you look back and see how far we've come
It was our time to shine
And nobody could hold us down
They thought they'd see us fall
But we, we stood so tall
And no we won't forget

Whenever you remember times gone by
Remember how we held our heads so high
When all this world was there for us
And we believed that we could touch the sky
Whenever you remember, I'll be there
Remember how we reached that dream together
Whenever you remember

Yeah, Oh

We claimed the brightest star
And we, we came so far
You know that we, we showed them all
And no they won't forget

Yeah

Whenever you remember times gone by
Remember how we held our heads so high
When all this world was there for us
And we believed that we could touch the sky
Whenever you remember, I'll be there
Remember how we reached that dream together
Whenever you remember

Whenever you remember

Oh, whenever you remember

-Whenever You remember by Carrie Underwood.

Rest in peace Hugo, Forever Jumping


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 30, 2013)

Such a pretty, bittersweet song.

I'm so sorry you lost Hugo - no matter how long or short a bunny's time with us is, it inevitably breaks our hearts to lose them. They become such a huge part of our lives and our families.

Binky free, Hugo! :rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 30, 2013)

We're so sorry to hear you lost your Hugo. Rest in peace little man:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Binky free Hugo.


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 30, 2013)

Christmas morning, that's so sad. Terrible loss. Binky free little bunny.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that Hugo is gone. At least he passed knowing that you gave him the best life possible and he did not want for anything the entire time he was with you and you treated him best and with you he had the best care possible. 

Take care
Vanessa


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry you lost Hugo especially on Christmas Day! It is hard to lose a loved one whether human, furry or feathery around a holiday but especially Christmas. I pray that the pain will ease & you will be able to draw from all of the wonderful memories of the time you had together.


----------

